# Mouse Plague!!!!



## redbellybite (Jun 10, 2008)

Has anyone else being suffering from a major mouse plague? since the rain ..OMG i have been inundated with furry rodents we set traps , even to the extreme of tomcat baiting and still can not get rid of them they are that bad that I was washing the dishes and the mouse ran across the bench top while i was at the sink the only thing i had in my hand was the potatoe masher and i HIT it got the little sucker a beauty but everyone I kill 10 more I see uggggggghh its driving me nuts!! any good tips on how to get rid of mice ..dont say the obvious ....tips would be good????????:evil:


----------



## cris (Jun 10, 2008)

Ah yes but you cant blame the mice, its not their fault


----------



## Earthling (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes they seem to be everywhere at the moment. Talon is the best yet for killing mice. I buy a 4 packa week at the moment.


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 10, 2008)

You used a cooking utensil to hit a wild rodent?

Yuck.

Must say though.. I'm very glad that we don't have that problem.


----------



## mckellar007 (Jun 10, 2008)

yeah we have them everywhere!! and the mouse traps arent working!! they have eatenall the bait right off it!! but still not one has been caught!! it is very annoying!!


----------



## falconboy (Jun 10, 2008)

They are attracted to the seed in our aviary, my main concern is the rodents will then attract snakes of the venomous kind and having dogs around (in particular one with a very strong prey drive) is asking for trouble. So far so good though. If it wasn't for the dogs, then great, but my babies and snakes don't mix. 

Rats are the scarier visitor, in the low light some of them I thought were small possums they are so big. Thankfully I've seen none inside.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jun 11, 2008)

Mouse traps should work


----------



## Lozza (Jun 11, 2008)

yep we have mice atm too :evil: 
I've been catching them by hand and giving them to the cat (its too old n unco to catch them :|)


----------



## pete12 (Jun 11, 2008)

go to instructables.com and search for how to make a mouse trap


----------



## slim6y (Jun 11, 2008)

Release the hybrid coastals to the rescue


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 12, 2008)

well update on mouse plague .............I left water in my sink last night and in the morning i had one in there belly up was a great sight to see as it was female so infact i probably killed a dozen in one hit  i love rodents to a certain degree but this is just crazy here at the moment !!!


----------



## kakariki (Jun 12, 2008)

I hear you rbb. I have the same problem. I caught 37 the other night. I use traps & then they go into the freezer for a friends Tawny Frogmouths. I have lost count how many I've given her in the past couple of weeks but she hasn't bought food for the birds for a while.
At night you can hear them chewing & running about everywhere....aaaaargh!!!! I hate them!!!


----------



## sigridshurte (Jun 12, 2008)

you can buy friendly mouse traps that are just a cage with a wire funnel that they can get into but they cant get out...you can get like 20 at a time, they are great......your choice then of how you dispose of them


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 12, 2008)

i got traps and contraptions everywhere and the buggers dont go near it they prefer to pee me off and run through my feet while i am doing the laundry or run across my sink while washing up and the latest party trick is running across my feet while i was in the loo ...............it scared me for a second as i wasnt expecting that lucky i am female and was sitting down cause had it been my hubby he wouldve ended up wetting his feet and my toilet floor!!! i got my golf club out now so if one comes near me its clubbed......


----------



## Fiona74 (Jun 12, 2008)

We have an issue with them at the moment too. Luckily not inside yet (that we know of) but outside they get into the bottom of my lorikeets cage at night. If we turn the outside light on and open the back door they scurry from the cage but my husband has a novel way of catching them, it involves a broom and sometimes a work boot and him chasing them back an forth along the verandah until he catches them. Then they get fed to the chooks. We have also had them dead in the chooks water some mornings too.
A guy around the corner from us (who also has mice troubles) said his wife was cooking bacon on the stove the other night, she turned away to do something and when she turned back a mouse had dragged some bacon out of the pan! Thats bad.


----------



## Noongato (Jun 12, 2008)

I think we only have one in the house at the moment, but i never had such a freight!
Im not scared of mice, but out of no-where my partner keeps jumping accross the room and trying to "pounce" on them, scares th bejeeeezus out of me. Especially when he misses and smacks his head into the walls or doors, i cringe waiting for him to go psycho in pain....


----------



## nuthn2do (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't have any problem with mice, the rats keep them in check


----------



## jessb (Jun 12, 2008)

sigridshurte said:


> you can buy friendly mouse traps that are just a cage with a wire funnel that they can get into but they cant get out...you can get like 20 at a time, they are great......your choice then of how you dispose of them


 
Doesn't that kind of defeat the purpose? You still have to kill them once they are caught...


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 12, 2008)

well it must be a bigger problem then i first thought obviously state by state have a mouse problem.so i will just keep on doing it as i do , my little maltese pooch got one beat the cat he is to fat and to lazy to bother .......


----------



## noni (Jun 12, 2008)

dino the horse said:


> A guy around the corner from us (who also has mice troubles) said his wife was cooking bacon on the stove the other night, she turned away to do something and when she turned back a mouse had dragged some bacon out of the pan! Thats bad.



OMG! :shock:


----------



## Australis (Jun 12, 2008)

There is a mouse plague not far from me, locally they are worried the plague will move in and eat 200 odd tonne of chaff... :|

You can see from my loaf of bread here, the plague is-a-comin


----------

